
Show HN: Programming audio courses made of podcast episodes - mlejva
https://podhut.co/
======
mlejva
Hi, I'm the creator of the website.

The reason I created this was that I was getting huge knowledge value from
podcasts but I couldn't listen to just a few episodes on a very specific
topic.

The idea behind this audio courses concept is not to teach you a skill if you
didn't know how to perform that skill at all before (e.g.: you certainly won't
learn programming this way). The idea is to make you better at something you
already were interested in. And also to give it to you in a friendlier and
more "free" way than traditional video learning - here comes the podcast part.
You can be learning while commuting, cooking, runing, etc. And you probably
won't even realize you're learning if you already like podcasts!

I'm currently trying to to figure out how to get people using it. Something
still doesn't feel quite good about the courses. I get positive feedback when
I'm sharing a specific courses but people seem to not care when I share the
whole website. So something is still off. In the future it definitely needs to
be a mobile app, starting with a website makes it much easier and faster to
prototype and share it with people though.

If you have any question, feel free to ask.

